# Pics from my work! MEGAPETS



## Philth (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is a gallery of pics , from the pet store I work in.  Megapets.
First up Chameleons, 1.Jacksons (Chamaeleo jacksonii) 2.Veiled (Chamaeleo calyptratus) 3.Panther (Furcifer pardalis)


----------



## Philth (Apr 11, 2004)

Leaf Tail Geckos, 1.Lined (Uroplatus linaetus) 2.Satanic (Uroplatus phantasticus) 3.Frilled (Uroplatus henkeli) 4.Mossy (Uroplatus sikorae).


----------



## Philth (Apr 11, 2004)

Some reptiles and amphibians, 1.Frilled Dragon (Chlamydosaurus kingii) 2.Braz. Rainbow Boa (Epicrates cenchria cenchria) 3. Albino Green Tree Frog (Hyla cinerea)  4.Asian Water Monitor(Sumatran) (Varanus salvator) 5. Dumeril's monitor (Varanus dumerilii)


----------



## Philth (Apr 11, 2004)

More Reptiles and Amphibians 1. Burmese Brown Tortoise (Manouria emys emys) 2.Red Eye Tree Frog (Agalychnis callidryas) 3.Australian Water Dragon(Physignathus lesueurrii) 4.Veiled Chameleon (Chamaeleo calyptratus)


----------



## Longbord1 (Apr 11, 2004)

hey,do u sell flying geckos at the store u work at?
nice pics btw


----------



## Philth (Apr 11, 2004)

> hey,do u sell flying geckos at the store u work at?


 No, We try to specialize in CB animals only,  most flying geckos in the pet trade are WC, we can get them, but we try to stay away from the WC. Although the Uroplatus sp. pics that i posted were WC, Almost all the others were sold to us as CB.


----------



## Nich (Apr 12, 2004)

how big is the male vieled? Very nice colors on him....i envy you , i am working on getting a job at my local petco.....


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 12, 2004)

nice pics, and nice animals! Looks like the store takes great care of them. Bet it's hard to not want to buy the lot of them


----------



## Philth (Apr 12, 2004)

1.Quaker (Myiopsitta monachus)  2.Bare eyed Cockatoo (Cacatua pastinator sanguinea)3.Stars n' Stripes Puffer (Arothron hispidus)


----------



## skinheaddave (Apr 12, 2004)

Those are some fairly nice pics overall -- but there are some true gems among them.  In particular, the Bare Eyed Cockatoo .

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Socrates (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW you've got some BEAUTIFUL animals in that store.  How fare would you say are you from central Jersey......I might just plan on going on a "field trip" one of these days.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## DnKslr (Apr 14, 2004)

You can send those chameleons to me and I'll take the cockatoo also.  

Wish I could work in a place like that.


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 18, 2004)

I want the tortoise! It looks ADORABLE. How much are you selling the little feller for? 

Greensleeves


----------



## Philth (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks every one for the nice commments! 
 Socrates, Not sure how far the store is from Jersey, but its about a 40 min drive from Manhatten, depending on traffic.  If your ever out on the Island, please stop in and say hi.  
 Greensleeves, that tortoise is going for 300, Bermese Brown tortoises can be pricey, although we do have a selection of other CB tortoises that are much cheaper.
  Thanx, more pics soon....
edit, Dave I could swear that bird new it was posing for the cam!


----------



## ROCKSY (Apr 23, 2004)

wow ! that quaker.  what a hunk !


----------



## Philth (Apr 23, 2004)

> wow ! that quaker. what a hunk !


  haha, yeah he gets all the chicks! Lucky bird. :}


----------



## Jeff_C (Apr 24, 2004)

BTW folks, Philth is creating one of the 'premier reptile/invert shops on Long Island' (this quote came from another pet store). This is not just because of the diverse selection but because of the quality of his animals and his display techniques.

I suggest everyone stop by if they are ever in the area.


Jeff


----------



## Socrates (Apr 24, 2004)

Philth said:
			
		

> Thanks every one for the nice commments!
> Socrates, Not sure how far the store is from Jersey, but its about a 40 min drive from Manhatten, depending on traffic.  If your ever out on the Island, please stop in and say hi.
> !


Now if you could possibly give me the address...or website...and the hours you're open?  I definitely want to come out and visit, can't possibly be that far.....    Not far enough to keep me away from those beautiful animals, anyway.  

Oh, and I REALLY wish Jersey would allow Quakers....I've always loved them!


----------



## Philth (May 13, 2004)

> Now if you could possibly give me the address


516-932-7676, you can call for directions, ask for me ,Tom  

1. Albino Bullfrog (Rana catesbeiana) 2.Green Basilisk (Basiliscus plumifrons) 3. Chuckwalla (Sauromalus ater)


----------



## Malkavian (May 13, 2004)

Cool dude. I didnt think chuckwallas made particularly good pets


----------



## Longbord1 (May 15, 2004)

yes philth has an amazing sotre and he has very high quality cage material all his animals are in great conditions,great health, and are very happy
i recommend if u are ever looking for a pet u stop by there for he is a very noligable guy and seems to know all his stuff


mike


----------



## Deliverme314 (May 17, 2004)

wanna trade jobs?


----------



## Philth (Aug 9, 2004)

took some new pics today.... pic 1 & 2 White bellied caique (Pionites leucogaster) pic 3. Lovebird (Agapornis sp.)


----------



## Philth (Aug 9, 2004)

I dont work in the fish dept, so Im not sure what some off these are, if you really want to know PM me and I'll find out for ya


----------



## OldHag (Aug 10, 2004)

OOOO we have chuckawallas wild here!! I LOVE them!! Someday when I dont have so many Geckos Im going to have a colony of those!  Or it could be just one of my dreams that will never come true...lol

Michelle


----------



## CIRE (Aug 10, 2004)

I absolutely LOVE those geckos you have there!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 20, 2005)

awesome selection and beautiful animals. no doubt megapets contains other unique animal that i won't/wouldn't see elsewhere as well. on a side note: what are the hours?


----------



## Elmolax (Sep 20, 2005)

Please please please open up a shop here or near here XD XD.
Pet shops here are limited selection =\
AND I LOVE THAT SCORPION FISH =O


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 20, 2005)

well, in the area i live in (a radius that doesn't include plainview), a G. Rosea is a lucky find most of the time.


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 20, 2005)

Philth said:
			
		

> I dont work in the fish dept, so Im not sure what some off these are, if you really want to know PM me and I'll find out for ya


I took marine bio last year and we were required to know those because we had every one of those animals in the room.

I don't remember the stingray's common name.

There is an arrow crab, a scarlet banded cleaner shrimp, a snowflake eel (I think) and a lionfish


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, i've shopped at your Megapets, I can tell by the large aquarium with the stingray.  I got one of my cockroaches there, and my grandfather goes there to buy supplies for his canary. Great place, at one time you had awesome leopard geckos, and your tarantuala's are amazing!

The only bad thing I ever saw was a dead frilled lizard in a tank, but if I recall they are taken better care of now, and who knows mabye that particular one was taken from the wild without anyone knowing.

Yup, I think you sold me a cockroach. And I remember walking past all the t's in your picture below.


----------



## Longbord1 (Oct 24, 2006)

hey i would love to come to your store again man! i want some more scorpions!!


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 24, 2006)

OK, let's have our next NY Arachnofunction at.....

da da da......

*MEGAPETS!!!*

Do they allow beer in the store?


----------



## MRL (Oct 24, 2006)

Easily the best pet store I've ever been to!! When do you ever see not just one or two spiders, but tons of them including adult P. mets and other rarities, that and Tom is the man.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 24, 2006)

Thats awesome! I wish we had a petstore like that in Vancouver I would want to work there!


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 24, 2006)

IguanaMama said:


> OK, let's have our next NY Arachnofunction at.....
> 
> da da da......
> 
> *MEGAPETS!!!*


now that's something i'd attend


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 24, 2006)

Me too, since my grandfather lives 2 minutes away from it. I can visit him and my grandma before going.


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice! I adore the leaf-tailed.


----------



## Barbedwirecat (Oct 24, 2006)

It was very nice of you to post up pictures of everything I want for x-mas! How thoughtful, now everyone can know what to get me!!!

Beautiful pics BTW! Looks like you work for a wonderful petstore.


----------



## Khaz Rhoz Zek (Oct 25, 2006)

Great post.


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 26, 2006)

:worship: WOW!! I'm impressed, exactly the way a petshop should be!!! Excellent pics!!:clap:


----------

